# Some after socal Euro meet shots



## kalib0y (Mar 28, 2003)

I was messing with the camera and figured why not post some of the pics
I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Beautiful pics Ryan! Nice to see you at the show too, btw.



Thanks for sharing...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

:yikes: that thing is DOPE :thumbup:

I see you are in LB - there's a meet from at the Long Beach Town Center - you should check it out.

9am -1pm on June 17th

Lucille's Smokehouse Bar B Que
7411 Carson Blvd
Long Beach, CA 90808
(562) 938-7427

Here's the thread
I know it says wagonfest, but all bimmers are welcome


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

wow!!!


----------



## kalib0y (Mar 28, 2003)

markseven said:


> :yikes: that thing is DOPE :thumbup:
> 
> I see you are in LB - there's a meet from at the Long Beach Town Center - you should check it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite! Ill see you there!

Jon it was great to see you at socal euro too cant wait for the events next year! WHatas next dubwars?

MDC thanks!


----------



## Raff (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice... saw your car at the GTG. You car was in the Group 5 booth. I was right across from you at the Dubfest booth. 
Are planning to go to Dubfest??? I here they will have alot more BMW's and other euros there.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, that is possibly one of the nicest modded bimmers out there. It looks unique but doesn't go into ricer territory. Great job man!
BTW: I hope that Mitsubishi in the back isn't yours. Looks like a 6 inch diameter muffler on that thing.


----------



## kalib0y (Mar 28, 2003)

Raff said:


> Nice... saw your car at the GTG. You car was in the Group 5 booth. I was right across from you at the Dubfest booth.
> Are planning to go to Dubfest??? I here they will have alot more BMW's and other euros there.


Oh cool your booth had some nice cars in it. I plan on going to dubfest so I hope to see meet you there.


----------



## kalib0y (Mar 28, 2003)

mrdell4150 said:


> Wow, that is possibly one of the nicest modded bimmers out there. It looks unique but doesn't go into ricer territory. Great job man!
> BTW: I hope that Mitsubishi in the back isn't yours. Looks like a 6 inch diameter muffler on that thing.


Thanks man, that Mitsu isnt mine, but it wish the red 911sc was mine (in the other pics)


----------



## BimmerBabe321 (Jun 5, 2006)

great looking body kit


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

kalib0y said:


> Thanks for the invite! Ill see you there!


Cool, looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

:jawdrop: :thumbup: Wow dood, amazing car. And I love your dyno video. Wow, props


----------



## BMWright (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in love.


----------



## smokinE39 (Apr 21, 2006)

very nice collections, hanep hah!! like that maserati,

check out my cardomain as well, 

grew up in makati , i have relatives in ayala alabang


----------



## kalib0y (Mar 28, 2003)

what maserati?

I lived in Makati for a year when I came to the Phillipines for the first time!

check out more pics here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158577


----------



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)

Raff said:


> Nice... saw your car at the GTG. You car was in the Group 5 booth. I was right across from you at the Dubfest booth.
> Are planning to go to Dubfest??? I here they will have alot more BMW's and other euros there.


hey man im from valencia too ive seen ur car in newhall a couple of times that thing is so nice!


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Geez that body kit is fine. To me, that's closer to what an M-car SHOULD look like. The front end pushes just a tiny bit too far into Asian "Combat" style but it still works.


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

THAT is a sharp "TANK" you have there..


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome car! How much did you have to spend?


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

kalib0y said:


> what maserati?
> 
> I lived in Makati for a year when I came to the Phillipines for the first time!
> 
> ...


bud, he was referring to my maserati  i'm guessing wrong post . . . he pm'd me about it.

you happen to be a filipino? jon sibal is right? either way, love your e36!


----------

